# The Printer's Rant Thread



## MichiganFarts (Mar 9, 2011)

Ugh...

Matching a glossy orange to a matte cardboard substrate...:banghead:

And close just isn't good enough.  :banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead:


----------



## ann (Mar 10, 2011)

you have all my sympathies


----------



## MichiganFarts (Mar 10, 2011)

Thank you.  It's much better today.  But if the color sample is approved, there's like, 3 or 4 more vibrant colors that I'm going to have to do color matches on the same substrate.


----------



## MichiganFarts (Apr 6, 2011)

Thank you new graphic "artist".

Thank you for always talking about yourself.  Thank you for having gone to MSU, where they apparently taught you how to rasterize high res files with fine text, and save them at low resolutions.  

Thank you for being one of the prestigious people that gets the CS5 upgrade, yet doesn't down save to CS4, so I have to go back to you for anything I need fixed.  But then it doesn't matter anyway does it, because I could have just rasterized the stupid file myself.

Thank you for letting my supervisor fix your mistakes for the last three hours, so that I can stay 4 hours late and print them right...while you go home on time.


----------



## RockstarPhotography (Apr 6, 2011)

Thank you.  Your side  of the business is hard, if something doesn't come out exactly like it looks on someones screen is apparently your fault. Don't matter the gagillion different monitors all showing something different, and the people that can't read simple instructions or proof their work.  you get the sh*& end.  But I thank you for all the time you spend making sure our photographs come out like we sat in the darkroom doing it ourselves.


----------



## MichiganFarts (Apr 6, 2011)

So then, the financial compensation is not enough?  Your job's so much harder you have to get your hand held.  And trust me, it DID come out exactly how it looked on screen.  Like piss.

And trust me, they don't do anything with photo's but placement.  If the customer rejects a photo because of the way it printed...that's on ME.  This ain't your mom and pop print shop.


----------



## RockstarPhotography (Apr 6, 2011)

ok then.  F&*$ you.  Is that better then thank you?  Is that what you want to hear?


----------



## MichiganFarts (Apr 6, 2011)

YES!  It is a rant after all.


----------



## RockstarPhotography (Apr 6, 2011)

ok then....F&%$ you


----------



## MichiganFarts (Apr 6, 2011)

Misunderstanding took place here...hope we can all get along until the next awesome fight.


----------



## Overread (Apr 6, 2011)

I'm totally confused -- did someone delete themselves and every post from this thread?


----------



## RockstarPhotography (Apr 6, 2011)

Overread said:


> I'm totally confused -- did someone delete themselves and every post from this thread?



until we but heads again..............lol


----------



## MichiganFarts (Apr 6, 2011)

Overread said:


> I'm totally confused -- did someone delete themselves and every post from this thread?


 
LOL...no.  This is what working 14 hour shifts, and posting without reading good looks like.

Eventually though, mine and rockstar's thread will have to merge, as they are becoming one and the same.


----------



## RockstarPhotography (Apr 6, 2011)

MichiganFarts said:


> Overread said:
> 
> 
> > I'm totally confused -- did someone delete themselves and every post from this thread?
> ...


LOL


----------

